# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  FSecure - be sure!

## Ingenue

Можно долго спорить о том, какой антивирус лучше. И нужен ли он вообще  )))))) 
Я редко появляюсь на платформе Windows.
Но на этой ОСе безопасность своего компутера доверяю файрволу FSecure и антивирусной утилитке avz. За несколько лет работы в обычном пользовательском режиме эта схема ни разу не подвела. 
Под "необычным пользовательским режимом" я соответственно понимаю - пошастать по хаЦкерским ресурсам и помотать нервы своему антивирусному ПО. Да и то - в базах FSecure имелось практически всё это добро... А чего не было - файрвол тут же вычислял по подозрительному поведению. 
И утилита avz добивала эвристикой (расширенный анализ поведения файлика, часто - нестандартный подход, который помогает изловить вредоносное ПО, с которым незнаком антивирус).

Есть такой очччч хороший ресурс - http://www.virustotal.com Отправляешь туда подозрительный файл - и он проходит проверку Касперским, BitDefender, Семантеком, Авирой, ДР Вебером, FSecure, Авастом, Пандой - всеми наиболее известными антивирусами. И каждый из них определяет твой файл безопасным или опасным (укажет вид угрозы). 

Не было случая, чтобы FSecure чего-то не знал. 

Файрвол работает на движке Касперского. В версии 7.12 реализована уникальная технология CounterSign. Она позволяет F-Secure Anti-Virus проверять вирусы, одновременно (!) используя механизмы проверки от двух лучших антивирусов: AVP (Лаборатория Касперского) и F-Prot (компания Data Fellows). Защищает от всех известных видов кампутерных угроз. 

Весит сие чудо около 55 метров. Статус программы - "платная_но_это_еще_ничего_не_значит"  :Cheesy:  Язык интерфейса
- английский. Для тех, кто по-импортному не понимает или не соображает, на что нажимать, можно забрести *сюда*.  :Smiley: 
По этой ссылке найдётся мануал -  я подробнее и с картинками расписала, куда тыкать. Ибо нужны корректные настройки.

P.S. "FSECURE МАСТ ДАЙ! Пожалуйста, не создавайте новых антивирусов против моих вирусов, и я перестану писать вирусы для ваших антивирусов". (с) На форуме нашла... Мегахацкер-автор порадовал   :Cheesy:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

